# Scotty rod holders..where to buy them!



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey all

Im in the market for a new rod holder as my berkley one has seen better days, and i dont think it will hold my rod well if i get something half decent on it. Ive rang BCF (2 stores), bias boating, anaconda, and a few marine shops about the scotty ones and nobody has them!! Where do i find them?! ive found one on ebay thats made for hobie for 55 buks delivered, i have no idea whether that is a good price and im not sure if that includes the base. I heard that they are 60 buks, so for an extra 5 buks id rather drive and get one straight away than wait for one on ebay. I live in Brisbane so if anybody can give me some sort of direction that would be great. Also... a place down the road from me sells signature GH rod holders, and i cant find any info on them but apparently they are good? only 20 buks aswell! Any information on the scotty or signature gear would be greatly appreciated

cheers

Brock


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

brock , i will give you some dough to pick me up another one as well when we find a retailer in bris


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Every kayak dealer should have them in stock,,

Its a "do you want frys with that" kinda deal.

My local dealer will be stocking them soon but its been a matter of holding the rod while i troll,,i don't use the internet to buy gear.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

No problem pete, ill pm you the link to the ebay one i found, see if you rekon thats spot on.

Shorty- in that case do you reckon viking would sell them?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Adventure Outlet at Marine Parade Southport has a pretty good range of Scotty fittings.

Give Craig a call 07 5571 2929

http://www.adventureoutlet.com.au

Cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Brock200 said:


> Shorty- in that case do you reckon viking would sell them?


Hi,,when i meant should have them in stock,,my meaning was they should do,,,but most don't,,but they should,,hopefully you can get them in Southport,,,not sure if Viking have them,,someone else can tell us if they have there act together,,

I mean really,,, some kayak dealers sell kayaks for fishing and don't have the full range of holders,,its like going to your Holden dealer and saying "Are tires included ?" :lol:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Brock,
I had the same difficulty when I was setting up my kayak. I ended up buying them direct from the USA. They were here in no time and at a very good price. I got about 9 scotty flush mounts on my kayak and a variety of holders. I recommend the extensions as well they are great. Also Cabella have a range of rod holders that are identical, infact I think they are Scotty holders with the Cabella name on them.
kayakfishinggear.com is where got my gear from, because freight turns a great deal into just a good one load up with oher bits n pieces and if your really have nothing to do for the next three days go to one of the USA's original hunting and fishing mail order stores Cabellas.com
I like to shop local but the yanks have heaps of great gear at a great price and in stock.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I forgot to mention if you are not sure about any of the scotty fittings or how they look or perform on a kayak, drop me a line & i will send you some pics, i have most of the configurations on my 2 yaks, flush mounted rectangualr, circular and raised. All good but all have there different advantages. All the best with pimping your yak.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Shorty- haha not wrong mate, seems that a lot of businesses run like that, makes you wonder if they want to make money!
Nativeman- Cheers for that mate, i will give him a call tomorrow.
Squizzy- thanks for that info mate, i dont have a credit card (for good reason... id be one hell of a broke man if i did) so its difficult to order, i was just going to hit up one of my mates to use his ebay account to buy the one for me if it came down to that, so i dont know how he will feel buying something from the US with his card. Id much rather go for a drive to get it if i can.

Still interested if anybody knows one locally, goldcoast isnt too bad, but if anybody knows where i can track down some scotty rod holders within 30-40km of the cbd let me know! i live in the redlands so i dont mind if its around this area aswell

cheers

Brock


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Squizzy, I was considering buying a 4 pack of rod holders from Cabelas and can't make my mind up between the HT360's and the quickdraws.

what's the difference?

Tor


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Tor,
Just had a look at the Cabellas store, I have some quick draws and some HT360's. I perefer the 360's from the kayak as I think the quick draws are great when you are standing up in a boat as you do need to lift the rod out of the tube which can be done in a kayak but is easier out of a stinkboat.
This video shows both holders. My HT360s dont have the front swivel thingy to hold the rod in but a rubber strap that clips over. When transporting I engage it but leave it undone when fishing.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/conte ... large.html
I know they come with mounts but I also went for a flush mount so I didnt have to much stuck protruding out the top of my kayak, just love the ability to point the scotty holders in all directions at all angles then at the end of the day pull them out.
Which ever way you go you wont be dissapointed, Cabella & scotty have a 25year warranty on them which says something of how tough & durable they are. Good luck mate, post some pics when you got them mounted 
heres some pics i got off the cabellas site








here is the HT360 with the improved swivel holder thing at the end. Mine has the rubber strap
















the quick draw but shown with the flush mount. I have the two types of flush mount rectangulat and circular, I prefer the round but they are mostly for flat areas.


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Good video, really shows how they work but I hadn't realised how big they were, I only use really light gear and they might look a bit silly (yes it's an aesthetic thing). Maybe I'll find something a little lighter and maybe I won't.

Tor


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Personally, I don't like the look/action of the Quick draw for a kayak, think it would be a pain in the ass + I could not see how you can lock the rod in.
The HT360 by the looks is really only good for an overhead reel cant see how you can lock a spinning reel hanging below, mind you I have seen guys put their eggbeaters in these upside down to get extra reel clearance and so they can secure them. I think the ring clip would be more solid than the rubber strap that is on the 280.
I have 2 Scotty (Bait Caster/Spinner 280), they will hold both a spinning reel and a bait caster in their correct positions, the rubber strap can be put over the top to secure your bait caster, or underneath to secure your spinning reel. I have to mention I have never had an issue with the rubber straps, my previous comment re the clip ring on the 360, was based just as a constructive observation. If your rod butts are on the thick side they will get caught as you put them in and pull them out of the 280. When they are like this you need to take care in setting the bases and holders up, as your holder may come out with the rod then fall off in the drink. They have a small locking tab so just make sure the rod holder is facing the rear of the kayak when you put them in the base, that way when you spin them around to face the front or sides, the locking tab will stop the holder from coming completely out.
I really like the ease of use with the 280's, 99% of the time one handed and very quick. If you are mounting them in the front of a pedal drive kayak you will probably need extensions as well, so the rod butts clear the pedals. I plan to mount two more on mine, both in the back this time.

If there is a Hobie dealer in Brisbane, you should find them there.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers for the information everyone. I ended up buying mine from motackle (no affiliation) got a few other things to make up for the 9 dollars postage but ended up being the best option. Their delivery was fast, came in 2 days so thumbs up to them


----------



## AaronTan (11 mo ago)

Hello,Guy
Are u still looking forword car parts manufacturer? just click here : All Products Archives - Rod Ends


----------

